# Work at Home



## tjrice (Nov 17, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with mommyjobsonline.com? I understand that fees are charged and the fee is basically for leads. I would appreciate any feedback from my colleagues who know about this.
Thanks,
T.J. Rice CPC-A
email is t.arroz822@gmail.com


----------



## molly3 (Nov 17, 2014)

I was contacted by Mommy Jobs Online and as soon as she said there was a fee, I told her I wasn't interested. In my opinion, there are too many other options out there to have to resort to paying a fee. And for what?

Good luck. I'm looking too!

Jan


----------



## georgiegirl711 (Nov 19, 2014)

*work from home Coding*

A compnay looking for Coders :   IOD Learning Institute  they are a growing company based in the North West - https://www.iodincorporated.com/
They will give you ICD-9 test 25 questions - you have to choose the correct order of the ICD-9 codes & also a CPT coding test, where you have to fill in the what the CPT & ICD-9 codes should be - 19 questions fill in 2 ICD-9 codes & once CPT code.  
They give you one month to complete the test & you can use any tools to do the test.
I spoke to them & they are a growing company with a very generous starting salary.  email the person below for testing & potential job.
Kory@iodincorporated.com

I would love to do this in the future,  I started the test but could not finish it, I am in the middle of moving-  Good Luck


----------

